# Who makes TRW decal material?



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

Does anyone know who makes the bling anything decal material that TRW sells?

It must be out there cheaper direct from the manufacturer.

Does anyone know of any other brands that make a clear decal material like that too?


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

Since no one knows who makes that decal material does any know of alternatives?

I'm buying it from TRW. I just don't see other brands/types of decal adhesive from other suppliers. So I was wondering if it's called something else elsewhere and TRW just nicknames it "Bling Anything Decal Material".

It's great stuff. I just like to have on file multiple sources for each item I will be stocking.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

You could use paint protection film, that is used in the Auto body industry, but you find that it is more expensive and in most cases a much thicker film, TRW's is much thinner and cheaper, much easier than the PPF, in my opinion


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been reading up on clear vinyl and it seems like it's similar to Oracal 651 or 751. And 3M makes a thin clear vinyl with permanent adhesive.


----------

